# Happy Saturday from Tootsie



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

she wasn't all that happy when I was snapping the pics. she was waiting for me to feed her breakfast. now, they are all happily fed and laying in the sun  .


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Happy Saturday sexy ladies  

How old are your girls btw?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

AnnHelen said:


> Happy Saturday sexy ladies
> 
> How old are your girls btw?


the girls say thank you ! time has flown by so quickly... they are 7 years and 7 months old now. ( Minnie and Tootsie ). My yorkie is 7 years and 4 months old, and my youngest one Ellie is 14 months old. 

how old is Baby and how is he doing ?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yay I'm so glad you found it. What a cute tank! I can't wait to get mine. Poor Toots, good thing you fed her. I am s bad momma and still laying in bed and haven't fed mine yet. Good news is they are in bed comfy with me. Now I may have to consider possibly getting the other color too. 
Awe Ellie Mae is just a baby. She told me you may have to reconsider and in a year find her a play mate so she has someone closer to her age . And she said if you can find one hers or her sister Lattes size they will share outfits


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yay I'm so glad you found it. What a cute tank! I can't wait to get mine. Poor Toots, good thing you fed her. I am s bad momma and still laying in bed and haven't fed mine yet. Good news is they are in bed comfy with me. Now I may have to consider possibly getting the other color too.
> Awe Ellie Mae is just a baby. She told me you may have to reconsider and in a year find her a play mate so she has someone closer to her age . And she said if you can find one hers or her sister Lattes size they will share outfits


haha. its fo funny when you showed me the pics of the tops. I didn't recognize it at first but then kept thinking... that one looks so familiar. lol. I do love it. its so comfy on Tootsie. Tootsie loves that style with the large armholes. and the little crystals on it make it look so pretty too. its very lightweight, perfect for real hot days .

hehe. i'm so tempted to get another girl ... another little one her size. I suppose its not totally out of the question...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Yay I'm so glad you found it. What a cute tank! I can't wait to get mine. Poor Toots, good thing you fed her. I am s bad momma and still laying in bed and haven't fed mine yet. Good news is they are in bed comfy with me. Now I may have to consider possibly getting the other color too.
> ...


Nope it sure isn't lol. I'm a bad influence. If I ever got another I'd want one Ava's size too and hopefully with the same crazy personality. Luckily Brax and her are like best buds, but Brax is very chill and Ava gets on her nerves sometimes.
I was surprised to see how different the chart is compared to current LD chart. I'll have to see how things fit and that way you'll know if you should get Ellie a bow tank, cause it is so cute. The beige gingham would be perfect for her. Maybe I'll get my package before Wednesday. I hope.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Nope it sure isn't lol. I'm a bad influence. If I ever got another I'd want one Ava's size too and hopefully with the same crazy personality. Luckily Brax and her are like best buds, but Brax is very chill and Ava gets on her nerves sometimes.
> I was surprised to see how different the chart is compared to current LD chart. I'll have to see how things fit and that way you'll know if you should get Ellie a bow tank, cause it is so cute. The beige gingham would be perfect for her. Maybe I'll get my package before Wednesday. I hope.


lol. I look at the breeder I got Ellie from at her puppies all the time and am so tempted ... but , 4 is a lot for me to handle by myself and I think 5 will just feel like too much. if I was living with Peter and he was helping me, it would be different but I only see him on the weekends and he loves all the dogs and they love him too. 

the size chart even from one of these older styles to another really varies too. 
like the tank with the gingham bow... it says its over an inch longer which would be fine, but , the chest part is 1/2 inch smaller , so not sure if it would be too snug on Toots. 
and , the Lucky dog shirt says Tootsie size is over 1 1/2 inches smaller in the chest and an inch smaller in the neck... that may def. be too small on her. it could be Minnies size but not sure .. hmmm , its so hard to be sure 
I will wait till you get your things


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Aww, almost as old as my old man hihi...Baby turned 8 this summer ! Mummy no liki  but he is very healthy, and is living very well with his loose knees..


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

AnnHelen said:


> Aww, almost as old as my old man hihi...Baby turned 8 this summer ! Mummy no liki  but he is very healthy, and is living very well with his loose knees..


ya, I don't like seeing them get older also, but 8 is still young for the small breeds. Tootsie has grey/white hair all around her face that she never had before ... Glad to hear Baby is healthy. I know he must be so happy being spoiled. mine are too


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope it sure isn't lol. I'm a bad influence. If I ever got another I'd want one Ava's size too and hopefully with the same crazy personality. Luckily Brax and her are like best buds, but Brax is very chill and Ava gets on her nerves sometimes.
> ...


Yeah I guess it depends on the person. I don't have a hard time with 4, even when I was by myself. They are pretty easy going. If I ever get a 5th it'd have to be small though. Does Ellie's breeder ever have long coats?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yeah I guess it depends on the person. I don't have a hard time with 4, even when I was by myself. They are pretty easy going. If I ever get a 5th it'd have to be small though. Does Ellie's breeder ever have long coats?



yes, Ellies breeder has both long coats and short coats. I think actually she has more long coats than short coats. but, most are bigger than Ellie. sometimes she will have a tiny one though but she never would say for sure cause you never know for sure when they are that young how they will grow. but, she's a very experienced breeder. she's been breeding for many many years , so , she does know her dogs and what they usually produce for puppies...


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi girls!! Happy Saturday!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

debrawade10 said:


> Hi girls!! Happy Saturday!


the girls all say thank you Debby !!!!  . its nice and sunny out


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes, Ellies breeder has both long coats and short coats. I think actually she has more long coats than short coats. but, most are bigger than Ellie. sometimes she will have a tiny one though but she never would say for sure cause you never know for sure when they are that young how they will grow. but, she's a very experienced breeder. she's been breeding for many many years , so , she does know her dogs and what they usually produce for puppies...



Yeah Ava was one of those charting 2.5 lbs when I got her at 3 months. She ended up a lb more. Still tiny though. At least compared to my older 2. You really never know and it's just a wait and see most of the time lol. I rarely come across chi's charting in 2 and 3lbs range. Seems the average is 4 to 6. Best way is to get a little bit older pup to have the best idea. Im friends on Fb with a very experienced breeder in southern Illinois and her long coats are some of the most beautiful I've seen. But none of her chi's are tiny. They look to be small 4 lbs and up range. But they're the most widely uniquely colored long coats I've come across. And they all live inside with their breeder. Looks like they live the good life 😍always so happy


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yeah Ava was one of those charting 2.5 lbs when I got her at 3 months. She ended up a lb more. Still tiny though. At least compared to my older 2. You really never know and it's just a wait and see most of the time lol. I rarely come across chi's charting in 2 and 3lbs range. Seems the average is 4 to 6. Best way is to get a little bit older pup to have the best idea. Im friends on Fb with a very experienced breeder in southern Illinois and her long coats are some of the most beautiful I've seen. But none of her chi's are tiny. They look to be small 4 lbs and up range. But they're the most widely uniquely colored long coats I've come across. And they all live inside with their breeder. Looks like they live the good life &#55357;&#56845;always so happy


was the breeder in Chicago Tiny Haven ? I almost bought from her instead of Ellies breeder but it fell through. not a good thing . wasn't happy about it but don't want to say too much... but, was extremely happy with Ellies breeder so it all worked out for the best . 

here's a longcoat Ellies breeder has available right now. she says she's charting to be 3 1/2 pounds. Ellies breeder was very accurate about Ellie. I said it didn't matter, I would love her no matter what size but she was correct and Ellie went by the chart exactly


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> was the breeder in Chicago Tiny Haven ? I almost bought from her instead of Ellies breeder but it fell through. not a good thing . wasn't happy about it but don't want to say too much... but, was extremely happy with Ellies breeder so it all worked out for the best .
> 
> 
> 
> here's a longcoat Ellies breeder has available right now. she says she's charting to be 3 1/2 pounds. Ellies breeder was very accurate about Ellie. I said it didn't matter, I would love her no matter what size but she was correct and Ellie went by the chart exactly



Yes! Tiny Haven located in Illinois. She's not a personal friend only a Facebook friend. Def pm me in what happened with that. I'd like to know for future reference. I can't believe the chi you were getting from her fell through.

The little long coat chi from Ellie's breeder is very pretty😍


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yes! Tiny Haven located in Illinois. She's not a personal friend only a Facebook friend. Def pm me in what happened with that. I'd like to know for future reference. I can't believe the chi you were getting from her fell through.
> 
> The little long coat chi from Ellie's breeder is very pretty&#55357;&#56845;


i'll tell you tomorrow. Peter should be here in about an hour and its kinda a long story ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm surprised to see Pariero has a new bear tank out. Where are all of these summer clothes coming from.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'm surprised to see Pariero has a new bear tank out. Where are all of these summer clothes coming from.




I just went to the site to look at it. its so cute, I really like it a lot... but, my girls have enough... maybe if they mark it down ..


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'm surprised to see Pariero has a new bear tank out. Where are all of these summer clothes coming from.
> 
> There's some polka dot shirts on YouTube. They're ok. I like the creme color best.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh yeah same here, I won't buy anymore short sleeves unless they are clearanced.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Melissa just emailed me and she's looking into those beds. She's also gonna start adding some of the other brands I sent her, and she's waiting for their catalog. I'll be checking DC for new arrivals of those brands. Can't wait!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Tootsie looks lovely in the tank top


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww she looks cute in her little top, despite her "mummy, please stop taking pictures and gimme some food... gosh, seriously?" expression.


----------

